# Drug aids losing weight, smoking cessation, while lowering blood pressure.



## hardheadjarhead (Nov 14, 2004)

Rimonabant, a new drug that may get Federal approval in the next year, has been found to lower blood pressure, cause weight loss, and most importantly, treat addictions effectively.

http://www.cnn.com/2004/HEALTH/11/14/super.pill.ap/index.html


Regards,


Steve


----------

